# old wives tales and other weather sayings



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

when spiders weave their webs close together then a storm will be bad. 

a ring around the moon means the temps will drop soon.

When squirrels eat a pine cone down to the core, it will be a colder than average winter.

Red in the morning, sailor take warning, red at night, sailors delight. (remember this saying was a time that most sailors were looking west)

Anyone have any more, please add it ---- Thanks!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is an older thread:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/weather-lore-8116/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Here is an older thread:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/weather-lore-8116/


Thanks ...

I love weather lore ...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I posted to the older thread hope the mods just merge this on e in with it.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I got me one of them weather rocks and it is never wrong.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Round here we just use weather ropes and save our rocks for more important stuff like chuckin'


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Weather rocks & weather rope ...

And there you have it, who needs more.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

The deer have more fat and thicker coats this year, gonna be a cold one.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Round here we just use weather ropes and save our rocks for more important stuff like chuckin'


We have to use big chains since ropes and flags get shredded :laugh:










This works in NW Texas too
I know some would never believe wind could really move a chain like that TRUST me happens all the time......


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Nothing about weather, but was told warts came from frogs peeing on ya, I always played with frogs and always had warts on my wrist as a little girl....

Injecting urine in a rabbit, if rabbit dies, you are pregnant. My MIL swears this is the test they done on her in the doctor's office. I don't believe much that woman says anyway.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Nothing about weather, but was told warts came from frogs peeing on ya, I always played with frogs and always had warts on my wrist as a little girl....
> 
> Injecting urine in a rabbit, if rabbit dies, you are pregnant. My MIL swears this is the test they done on her in the doctor's office. I don't believe much that woman says anyway.


The rabbit test is true BUT if she had it or not that I cant say LOL



> The rabbit test, or Aschheim-Zondek test, was an early pregnancy test developed in 1927 by Bernhard Zondek and Selmar Aschheim. The original test actually used mice [1], and was based upon the observation that when urine from a female in the early months of pregnancy is injected into immature female mice, the ovaries of the mice enlarge and show follicular maturation. The test was considered reliable, with an error rate of less than 2%.[2] The rabbit test consisted of injecting the tested woman's urine into a female rabbit, then examining the rabbit's ovaries a few days later, which would change in response to a hormone only secreted by pregnant women. The hormone, human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG), is produced during pregnancy and indicates the presence of a fertilized egg; it can be found in a pregnant woman's urine and blood. The rabbit test became a widely used bioassay (animal-based test) to test for pregnancy. The term "rabbit test" was first recorded in 1949 but became a common phrase in the English language. Xenopus frogs were also used in a similar "frog test".
> 
> Modern pregnancy tests still operate on the basis of testing for the presence of the hormone hCG. Due to medical advances, use of a live animal is no longer required.
> 
> It is a common misconception that the injected rabbit would die only if the woman was pregnant. This led to the phrase "the rabbit died" being used as a euphemism for a positive pregnancy test. In fact, all rabbits used for the test died, because they had to be surgically opened in order to examine the ovaries. While it was possible to do this without killing the rabbit, it was generally deemed not worth the trouble and expense.


----------



## tommixx (Dec 10, 2012)

ring around the moon means rain
fog in north east montana uaually it will rain 90 day from then


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

When you can see the backs of leaves, and when the cows lay down , both predict rain .


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

If the top of your head is getting wet, it's raining.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Nothing about weather, but was told warts came from frogs peeing on ya, I always played with frogs and always had warts on my wrist as a little girl....
> 
> Injecting urine in a rabbit, if rabbit dies, you are pregnant. My MIL swears this is the test they done on her in the doctor's office. I don't believe much that woman says anyway.


To get rid of warts throw rock salt in the fireplace and if you can get out of the room before it pops your warts will be gone in a week or two.


----------



## SpartanEX153 (Dec 20, 2012)

This one could be true...


When cows gather together in the corner of a field it means a storm is coming or just rain. 

Funny thing is after u heard it dag gum if I didn't drive by the pasture and all the cows were huddled together. That night we had a huge storm.


----------

